# North America Crystal



## tallslim (Aug 15, 2005)

The reason I named it North American Crystal is because it is grown in America. It's really Crystal.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 15, 2005)

are you growing that plant tallslim? looks like its some one hit shit.


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 16, 2005)

yes, looks real good. Great pictures also.


----------



## tallslim (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks,  yeah it's almost finished, we have about two more weeks left to go.


----------

